# "Your VAIO failed to start windows"



## czscoop

Hey guys, I have a Sony VAIO laptop and about a week ago it started to have issues booting. After turning on the laptop, it would go straight into a screen that says "Your VAIO failed to start windows" and would give me options to "start troubleshooting (recovery)", "start BIOS setup", and "start VAIO Care (rescue mode)". Unfortunately, none of these options nor tinkering with any of them helped at all. However, there are rare occasions that it may start up successfully, but will proceed to crash or freeze shortly after. I have no idea how to fix this issue, and I can only assume that my windows software has been bugged somehow. I don't own a Windows disc so I can't re-install it unfortunately. Please consider, thanks!


----------



## sobeit

did win8 come with your computer? or was it an upgrade. 

see if the following helps

https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answe...orm-a-system-recovery-from-outside-of-windows.


----------



## czscoop

I'm really sorry about the super late responses, I've been busy with assignments at school. I'll get this process rolling during the weekend if that's okay!


----------



## czscoop

sobeit said:


> did win8 come with your computer? or was it an upgrade.
> 
> see if the following helps
> 
> https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answe...orm-a-system-recovery-from-outside-of-windows.


When I try to do a system recovery, it says that I can't access the drive with my windows operating system. I'm not sure I can elaborate any more on that.


----------



## sobeit

please answer all questions asked. did you try the suggestion in the link that I provided? It does not go into your windows operating sytem. rescue mode is different from system recovery.


----------



## czscoop

The Windows 8 came with the Vaio, not as an upgrade. 
This is what happens when I try the procedure in the link above:


----------



## czscoop

anybody?


----------

